# Lucky Escape...



## Harry 21stcenturyreptiles (Feb 12, 2012)

Snake Handler In Hospital After Cobra Bite


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's a shame that such stories must meet forums, but still. Everything's cool and it was a scratch to the boot. He was taken to hospital as a precaution following WMSP procedures.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I agree with Dave's comment, better safe then sorry : victory:


----------

